# Qui enfonsa la pata...



## Mei

Hola a tots!!! 



> Nen surt cap al carrer
> (*qui enfonsa la pata, qui mata la gana*)
> (i mentre els negres es moren de gana)
> nen, que jo tambe vindre
> (ai que surti)


Estic intentant traduir una cançó de Lax'n'busto al castellà i m'he trobat aquesta frase que no sé què vol dir. ¿Algú ho sap? ¿és una frase feta?

Gràcies

Salut 

Mei


----------



## ildure

no serà "meter la pata" :? Ficar la pota... :?


----------



## Mei

Ostres, no ho havia pensat... potser sí, em sembla que aquest grup són de Vilafranca del Penedès, que ho diuen allà? Vull dir "enfonsar la pata", sona tant malament... (per mi és clar... ) 

Salut

Mei


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Hola, Mei. Els Lax'n Busto són del Vendrell (Baix Penedès), em fa tot l'efecte. Jo sóc de la vora i mai en ma vida havia sentit "enfonsar la pata". I encara menys _pata_ per _pota_...


----------



## Samaruc

Hola,

Jo no havia sentit tampoc mai "enfonsar la pota", però ací a València sí que es diu "clavar la pota" (a més de ficar-la). Inicialment, això d' "enfonsar" m'havia sonat molt malament, però comparant-ho amb "clavar" ja no ho trobe tan estrany.

Dieu "clavar la pota" en altres llocs?


----------



## betulina

Hola!

Jo tampoc no ho havia sentit mai, he escoltat la cançó moltes vegades, però m'havia parat mai en aquesta frase (és dels coros de darrere, no? - He intentat buscar-la però ma germana ha deixat la capsa del CD i se n'ha endut el disc...  ). Jo també aposto que deu ser un sinònim de "ficar la pota", crec que en el context de la cançó hi pot anar més o menys bé...

Samaruc, jo no, no dic "clavar la pota", però no em sona estrany. Jo només dic "ficar la pota" i (sobretot) "fotre-la".

Salut!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

betulina said:


> Samaruc, jo no, no dic "clavar la pota", però no em sona estrany. Jo només dic "ficar la pota" i (sobretot) "fotre-la"


 
Jo també he dit tota la vida "fotre la pota". Aquí a Barcelona sento molt "ficar la pota". _Ficar_ és un verb que en la meva parla és gairebé inexistent...

Tornant al tema de la cançó, suposo que el grup ha de tenir una pàgina web i, amb una mica de sort, fins i tot un fòrum: ho dic perquè s'hi podria formular la pregunta.

Una abraçada de diumenge de tradueix que traduiràs!


----------



## Samaruc

betulina said:


> Samaruc, jo no, no dic "clavar la pota", però no em sona estrany



Gràcies per l'aclariment, Betulina. Així, sembla que els experts a "clavar" la pota som només els valencians...


----------



## Mei

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Hola, Mei. Els Lax'n Busto són del Vendrell (Baix Penedès), em fa tot l'efecte. Jo sóc de la vora i mai en ma vida havia sentit "enfonsar la pata". I encara menys _pata_ per _pota_...



Ostres, jeje gràcies noia!  Bé, de fet, gràcies a tots... veig que tot i que és una frase que no fem servir al menys pensem que vol dir el mateix.

Fins aviat!

Mei


----------



## VenusEnvy

Mei: Thanks for sending me that song! (Nen surt cap al carrer) I'd like to know what it means in Spanish and English, but I don't understand Catalan, so I don't know what was said in this thread. 

Can someone help? Thanks!


----------



## betulina

VenusEnvy said:


> Can someone help? Thanks!



Hi, Venus,

Pues nada, Mei nos preguntó si sabíamos qué quería decir esta frase de "qui enfonsa la pata", y, aunque nadie la había oído antes, hemos supuesto que quería decir "quien mete la pata". Y luego hemos estado discutiendo sobre otras formas de decir "meter la pata" en nuestros respectivos dialectos.  

Salut!


----------



## VenusEnvy

Ahhh, gracias por la explicación, betu.  

A lo mejor me equivoqué al ver la frase "Nen surt cap al carrer". Aunque otra frase de la canción esté en el título, pensaba que también se iba a discutir esa frase. ¿Qué quiere decir "Nen surt cap al carrer" entonces?


----------



## betulina

De nada, Venus! 

Pues "nen, surt cap al carrer" significa "niño, sal a la calle".

Muy buena, la canción!


----------



## Mei

VenusEnvy said:


> Mei: Thanks for sending me that song! (Nen surt cap al carrer) I'd like to know what it means in Spanish and English, but I don't understand Catalan, so I don't know what was said in this thread.
> 
> Can someone help? Thanks!



 Ya te la he enviado 

Què faria jo sense tu, Betulina?  (¿qué haría yo sin ti, Betulina?) 

Salut joves!

Mei


----------

